# How much $ do you have in your bow?



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have an older bow but still have about $500 in bow cost and accessories. Have hunted with it for over 20 years and have continuously upgraded string, rest, silencers, etc. so I think I have gotten my moneys worth out of it. A buddy was recently telling me he has over $1,200 invested in his two year old Matthews. Just got me thinking it might be interesting to know how much everyone has tied up in their bows?


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably around $1200 also. Those damn arrows are what get you though.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

800ish.. I have never bought a new bow, and really like Archerytalk classifieds for other items...


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

hear ya on the arrows - especially if you shoot year round...all in all with all the arrows I've bought, its right around $1000..w/o arrows about $175 less lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

since I got my Mathews from a charity action from which I was the only bidder...total Bow, drop down rest, hand strap, silencers and quiver...$300

My last bow I bought new I had $1200 in it..I kept it 14 yrs.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

12 hundred


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Are you working for my wife???? That's crazy talk, a bow only cost around a $100.00 and arrows are free for the first two dozen!


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

About the same for me $1100 in bow without arrows.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Come on guys, lets help the economy! LOL 1200 bucks seems to be the average on a bow sale before I open my doors. The bow @800.00 or so, rest @100.00, sites @ 80.00, case 30.00 arrows 75.00 release 60.00 sling 7.00, tips 2.00 bh's 40.00 stabilizer 25.00 that brings it to just over 1200.00


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

I only have 18$ into my Mathews Lx, arrows around 80$.....Funny story some dude sold it to me fully loaded.....he wanted 500 for it (he wanted a X-bow) so i bought one for him at 218$ out the door, sold my old bow for 200 same day. Good deal i thought, i had him put a new string to my liking on it before the deal went down. So yup 18$$ looking to drop a couple hundred into it this summer though. Ive had the bow for almost 3 years now...no complaints at all love it to death


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

$1200-$1300..................each:yikes:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Im around $1500 but the way I feel about it is if you use it and enjoy it,its worth it. My co-workers think im nuts for spending that kind of money on equipment but they will spend way more than that every year in casino's and scratch offs gambling,go figure .

Now if you only pick up a bow a few times a year than I think its foolish to spend alot IMO,since it wont hold its value like a gun.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

probably about 400 - $500, got the bow loaded with good accessories from an ex's brother that needed money, im wanting to upgrade but it definately wont be cheap


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ouch ..... $1,450 plus arrows and case.

Throw in camo and hunting property and venison is about $329/lb!:lol:


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

SPITFIRE said:


> Now if you only pick up a bow a few times a year than I think its foolish to spend alot IMO,since it wont hold its value like a gun.


For sure. Spending the money on a new bow last year has motivated me to get into leagues year round now. Shooting indoors at least once a week with a 3D once a month. Having a blast doing it too! Sure beats bowling in a league.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

KalamazooKid said:


> Throw in camo and hunting property and venison is about $329/lb!:lol:


Shhh... thats all hunters dirty little secret! Just make sure the Fun Governor doesnt find out!


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Silver Panner said:


> Shhh... thats all hunters dirty little secret! Just make sure the Fun Governor doesnt find out!


I got a great deal , from a buddy , who switched to a X-Bow . I got a Switchback , fully set up for $500 . Add arrows , over the yrs , plus my older PSE , Im at prob. $1000-$1200 .

Venison @ $379 / Lb. ? I think you're getting it on sale . I started to keep track , then the wife asked what I was doing . Nothin Honey . I burned the paperwork . I dont even want to know . :yikes:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

WALLDADY said:


> Venison @ $379 / Lb. ? I think you're getting it on sale . I started to keep track , then the wife asked what I was doing . Nothin Honey . I burned the paperwork . I dont even want to know . :yikes:


Yea but the peace and tranquility is priceless.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Over $1,400, not counting release, arrows, case etc.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> 800ish.. I have never bought a new bow, and really like Archerytalk classifieds for other items...


I second that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

